# Bathroom vent fan and water



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Been having issues with the bathroom vent fan. Had to redo the electrical. But now I am getting water dripping into the bathroom after running the fan. It has a 4 in vent pipe.

Seems like the moisture is cooling before being exhausted and dropping back in. It runs through a cement roof then couple feet of sand and then goes above ground for a couple feet. And have a vent cap on it. 

Any one have any ideas to help fix the issue.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

The only thing you changed is the wiring? And you never had dripping before?
Sounds to me like it shuts off too early, before all the moisture is out of the system.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

straight run or are there bends?


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

No sorry had some water issues before. It has a 90 turn right at the beginning then straight. 
Last night it started dripping while fan was still running at end of shower.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sure the vent is not clogged?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Could be many things. 

You have a damper in the venting system? Damper stuck open or closed? Bad seal? 

Blower big enough? May need to go bigger to solve issue.

Vent right over Shower? Better to vent from middle of bathroom.

Do you run it 5 to 10 minutes after done with shower? May want to make sure you empty vent system of any moisture build up and try just this. Once you start getting the moisture build up, your problem becomes worse. 

Insulate vent pipe.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

It's not clear to me how the pipe is routed. 



Tracker01 said:


> It runs through a cement roof then couple feet of sand and then goes above ground for a couple feet.


You have a concrete roof? Does the pipe then continue vertical or horizontally? The pipe goes thru sand? How long it the total run and how much of it is vertical? Is the ceiling also concrete or what? It's all enclosed in an attic or what? Please xplain more.

The pipe is not insulated enough and/or too long vertical run.

Jaz


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Insulate the pipe.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

It is probably about a 4' vertical run with about 50% exposed. 

As I have been looking at it and people have been saying probably not insulated enough once it is in the open or the too long of run.

So the options would be to insulate or cut shorter?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Would this shower fan be in an underground bunker?


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

Had same issue last winter and I found my vent pipe was crushed in the attic over garage to the point that no air could move. Replaced and haven't had an issue since. My bigger concern is how that pipe got so flattened in the first place. I think I had a hobo living in my attic&#128563;


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

petronius said:


> Would this shower fan be in an underground bunker?


Yes, it's an earth shelter has 2 sides exposed. Deer walk on top of the house even with 2 labs.


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have good air flow through it.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I hope this doesn't happen only when the labs are out!:lol:


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

plugger said:


> I hope this doesn't happen only when the labs are out!:lol:


Nope that would be interesting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

plugger said:


> I hope this doesn't happen only when the labs are out!:lol:


You might want to smell the water dripping down. Does it have a peculiar order?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Warm moist air is condensing on the cold ductwork. Insulate, insulate, and then add some more. Water is building up in the pipe, and there is nowhere for it to go except out the fixture.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds to me like you are expecting too much out of the "fart fan". Unless you buy a heavy duty Broan-Nutone with a large enough motor to push the air, you are getting condensation. They rate these in CFM's and if you are going more then 5', you better get industrial size with a good damper. The water is more then likely going to continue unless you insulate the vent pipe.


----------

